# Tipp



## spielenschach

Que quiere decir Tipps?
Gracias

Rheumatoide Arthritis

*Weiter lesen ...* 
Beschreibung 
Ursachen 
Symptome 
Stadien 
Diagnose 
Therapie allgemein 
Medikamente 
Physiotherapie 
OP & Strahlentherapie 
*Tipps* 
Prognose 
http://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/fakta/rheuma_behandlung_medikamente.htm


----------



## britlinguist

Tipps=consejos (consejos para mantener una buena salud, en este contexto?)


----------



## spielenschach

Tip - consejo
Tipp - es lo mismo?


----------



## langalejandro

spielenschach said:


> Tip - consejo
> Tipp - es lo mismo?



En alemán es Tipp, en inglés es tip. 

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## muycuriosa

spielenschach said:


> Tip - consejo
> Tipp - es lo mismo?


 
Antes de la reforma de la ortografía se escribía 'Tip' - como tú citas la palabra - y desde hace unos años la escritura (=die Schreibung??) correcta es 'Tipp'. Es lo mismo.

Y yo también diría 'consejo', o quizás a veces también 'sugerencia', depende del contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

muycuriosa said:


> Antes de la reforma de la ortografía se escribía 'Tip' - como tú citas la palabra - y desde hace unos años la escritura (=die Schreibung??) correcta es 'Tipp'.


¿"Grafía", tal vez?


----------



## langalejandro

Outsider said:


> ¿"Grafía", tal vez?



Grafía y escritura son sinónimos. Buscado en la RAE.

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## Outsider

¿Pero no es más normal decir "grafía" cuando se habla de cuestiones ortográficas?


----------



## langalejandro

Outsider said:


> ¿Pero no es más común decir "grafía" cuando se habla de cuestiones ortográfica?



Desde mi punto de vista no. Pero eso depende de quien es la persona que usa la palabra. Eso es algo de lo bueno del castellano, la cantidad de antónimos y sinónimos (y lo malo para quienes tienen que aprender el idioma como segunda lengua).

Pero para cerrar el tema, ambas palabras son correctas.

Saludos,

Ale.


----------



## spielenschach

Muchas gracias


----------

